# New England Medical Center Police



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

What is *THEIR* story ???????? These guys attend any kind of academy training or are they glorified security guards ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

30 views and not ONE response........... LOL

Anybody know at least if they have arrest powers ????????????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why? You lookin to do a lateral?


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

They have a "Sergeant" position open. Does not give too much information that can answer your questions though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

went into the theater district last night with some friends. I parked in the public garage on Tremont Street. Upon entering the line to pay, there was a garage attendant collecting the money and a NEMC police officer standing there. He had a badge like a statie and had cuffs in his hand. He was standing there banging the cuffs off a metal pole very obnoxiously and staring everyone down as they entered....................


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

If he's acting like that, I would assume they're just security


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42&highlight=nemc+police

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3394&highlight=nemc+police


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Snipe,*
*They own (NEMC) and run that garage. Lots of straaaaaange stuff happens there when the crowds get out of the Roxy and other places near by. It's kinda funny when some 'banger lights it up then runs for his Lexus in the garage & gets caught in the line of paying customers. True story. *
*The guy banging his cuffs sounds like Djgj2020 may have found a job with Daddy's approval. *


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *Snipe,*
> *They own (NEMC) and run that garage. Lots of straaaaaange stuff happens there when the crowds get out of the Roxy and other places near by. It's kinda funny when some 'banger lights it up then runs for his Lexus in the garage & gets caught in the line of paying customers. True story. *
> *The guy banging his cuffs sounds like Djgj2020 may have found a job with Daddy's approval. *


I have seen those guys before. The whole street is blocked off by BPD when the club gets out and if i remember correctly NEMC "police" have a white crown vic unmarked with deck lights and crap that roams that garage. Kind of pointless since the garage is so f'n small you can barely back out of a parking space never mind a motor vehicle stop.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

only thing i've ever seen them do is guard psych patients in the ER. 

There's also always one sitting just through the doors of the ambulance bay for some reason. 

I've never seen them do much more than any other hospital security


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

rocksy1826 said:


> There's also always one sitting just through the doors of the ambulance bay for some reason.


That's the HOT ZONE!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

If you haven't worked at a Boston Hospital/Trauma Center, don't knock it. You will deal with more shit in one of these Hospitals than you will ever deal with in almost any Police Agency. I believe NEMC is like just about all of the Big Boston Hospitals with "Police & Security" Departments. Security Officers with SSPO powers. The only one that is much different in Beth Israel Deaconess which truly seperates their "Police Officers" from their "Security Officers". But I don't see that working too well as they continue to have a huge turnover rate..

And yes... the "Hot Zone"!! ....Triage, Trauma and APS!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

the only thing i've seen the guy just inside the bay doors do is open the doors for newbie crews who can't remember the code to get in

besides, we always call ahead to have security or campus police standing by if we have a violent whack job on board. driver tells dispatch, dispatch tells hospital. then we have like 8 guys waiting instead of one

triage there is just like any other city triage... except it's really really sloooowwwwwww (which has nothing to do with campus police)

not knocking it. Just don't really see just inside the bay doors as any more of a Hot Zone @ NEMC than it is anywhere else in the city... except that Psych Row is just to his right. Which isn't the best design (again, that's the hospital and not campus police)

NEMC campus cops are great and always been on the ball. From the EMS perspective, the ER there always seems to have a big design flaw for security (hospital fault, not campus police fault again) ... and the way the guy just inside the door is set up doesn't really seem very effective (especially due to what he's usually doing).


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

rocksy1826 said:


> NEMC campus cops are great and always been on the ball. From the EMS perspective, the ER there always seems to have a big design flaw for security (hospital fault, not campus police fault again) ... and the way the guy just inside the door is set up doesn't really seem very effective (especially due to what he's usually doing).


I believe that's because most hospitals were designed with the idea of violent psych patients being housed in secure state hospitals rather than released upon an unsuspecting public.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I believe that's because most hospitals were designed with the idea of violent psych patients being housed in secure state hospitals rather than released upon an unsuspecting public.


Agreed, plus the lack of beds in general. I was talking to a Doc at work today, and he said that, the state has all of these buildings in good shape at former and current state hospital campuses, that could be leased out to a private psych service and provide housing for the mentally ill that keep being cycled back in and out of the hospital.

When I heard the phrase "discharged from Bridgewater State Hospital", I was like WTF, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> Agreed, plus the lack of beds in general. I was talking to a Doc at work today, and he said that, the state has all of these buildings in good shape at former and current state hospital campuses, that could be leased out to a private psych service and provide housing for the mentally ill that keep being cycled back in and out of the hospital.


Medfield State Hospital is still in pretty decent shape, but unless they're maintained those buildings go downhill really quickly. Danvers State was a mess before they demolished it recently.


----------

